# Twin Cities - Adventuring Group seeks, well, Adventure.



## Oogar (Aug 10, 2005)

A group of long time Gamers in the Twin Cities area is looking for a DM. One of our games has ended, and the Person who had been acting as our DM will no longer be able to do so for the foreseeable future. Most of us already run different games which involve each other, and additional members. We are looking for a chance to be players together, with a challenging Game Master. To quote one of the group, "Balls Deep Cherry-Picking Min/Maxers seek DM competent enough to put us in our place."

    Perhaps not all of us fit that description, but we know the rules. We work to make competent mechanical characters, as well as doing our best to simply have a good time. Our group is currently spread from near the Wisconsin border to the MoA, so Saint Paul would be central. For a game we would likely be willing to travel, as some of us usually have to drive a bit wherever we get together.

    We have mostly played 3.5 together, and currently have the most experience with Home Brewed worlds. I think we would all be pretty open if you had desires to run a particular setting.

 If this interests you, post below with questions, or contact me at oogar@comcast.net

/edit - We can provide a place to play if that is a concern.


----------



## Oogar (Sep 29, 2005)

Very delayed update - The group has found someone who may DM for us, We are meeting soon to see how we all get along  If things go well, I'll make sure to post that we are no longer looking. 

Good luck to everyone who is looking for a DM or Players.


----------

